# My Gift To You... ss.org banner



## Mykie (Jul 18, 2006)

Bored at work so I made this thingy for all of you.

It's the thought that counts. 

Put it on your site, myspace, or what ever.


----------



## Donnie (Jul 18, 2006)

Throw a JP7 nech in there and it'll be perfect! 

Nice job!


----------



## David (Jul 18, 2006)

That's a sick banner dude. Like donnie said, pop the JP7 neck in there, and mabe a few more, just to be cool.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 18, 2006)

I will, I can, And I Shall...

I think two more axes will do it


----------



## Scott (Jul 18, 2006)

Should slow er down a tad aswell.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 18, 2006)

JP7 Launched

Slowed it down a bit too


----------



## Firebeard (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks awesome! I would fade each neck into eachother like you do the logo and slow it down. Other than that, thats awesome work man.


----------



## Mykie (Jul 18, 2006)

I think that should do it, if I make it any more bigger it will take to long to load the images.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jul 18, 2006)

Pretty cool. Now, can some techy nerd type tell me how to use that as an image for a link to this place? Ta!


----------



## Mykie (Jul 18, 2006)

Try this code

<a href="http://sevenstring.org" target="_blank"><img src="http://fatalhavoc.com/banners/ssorg.gif" border="0"></a>


----------



## BinaryTox1n (Jul 18, 2006)

<a href="http://www.sevenstring.org"><img src="http://fatalhavoc.com/banners/ssorg.gif"></a>

copy and paste that up, and you'll have yourself an image link to ss.org. 

edit: or that^


----------



## David (Jul 18, 2006)

in my signature... click the "View my myspace thinger..." then look in the section about myself.


----------



## noodles (Jul 18, 2006)

How about adding a COW7?

http://www.jacksonguitars.com/products/prod_images/guitars/2900502503_xl.jpg


----------



## Mykie (Jul 18, 2006)

OK, I think I can do that


----------



## Mykie (Jul 19, 2006)

I think it still needs one more 7, so there are seven 7s.

Any ideas?


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 19, 2006)

Ibanez reverse-7 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/JTM45/new1.jpg
It would look cool if you placed it straight after the regular Ibanez headstock.

Nice work on the banner!


----------



## Shawn (Jul 19, 2006)

Mykie said:


> Bored at work so I made this thingy for all of you.
> 
> It's the thought that counts.
> 
> Put it on your site, myspace, or what ever.


That is cool, nice job, man!


----------



## Dylan7620 (Jul 19, 2006)

thats fuckin cool man  but a 1527 neck over a 7620 neck  heh, jk. maybe adding a halo neck or something?


----------



## jtm45 (Jul 19, 2006)

I reckon if you're gonna have two Ibanez necks on there then the second should be a reverse-headstock for variety, and i'm not just saying that because of mine.

And perhaps change one of the two (same shape)Schecters for a different shape Schecter7 headstock, like the one on that Schecter Chris has (C7?).


----------



## Popsyche (Jul 20, 2006)

Mykie said:



> I think it still needs one more 7, so there are seven 7s.
> 
> Any ideas?



I vote swirl! UV77MC or such!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 20, 2006)

jtm45 said:


> I reckon if you're gonna have two Ibanez necks on there then the second should be a reverse-headstock for variety, and i'm not just saying that because of mine.
> 
> And perhaps change one of the two (same shape)Schecters for a different shape Schecter7 headstock, like the one on that Schecter Chris has (C7?).


*cough* it needs an ESP *cough*


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 26, 2006)

Needs a UV 

*pwh


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 14, 2006)

That is awesome dude! Thanks! I've placed one on myspace, if anyone is interested here's my addy' http://www.myspace.com/allengarrow 

~A


----------



## Nik (Oct 14, 2006)

Awesome, I put it up on my band's myspace


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 15, 2006)

that is kickass!


----------



## Cancer (Oct 15, 2006)

What about an Agile Neck, that way they'll all be different....



Nik said:


> Awesome, I put it up on my band's myspace




^^^^^ ...Same.

Nice work btw...


----------



## Nipples (Oct 15, 2006)

Cool cool.

Since everyone else is suggesting necks... Conklin.


----------



## Cancer (Oct 15, 2006)

Nipples said:


> Cool cool.
> 
> Since everyone else is suggesting necks... Conklin.




That's actually a good idea, it would be really cool to have different manufacturers.


----------



## DangerousTacos (Oct 15, 2006)

AWESOME! Placing on myspace.

What animation program do you use, Adobe ImageReady?


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 16, 2006)

I put this on my (non-band) myspace too. myspace.com/fluffy_hair


----------



## JPMDan (Jan 12, 2007)

I totally forgotten about this banner, just added it to my page. Thanks alot Mykie!!!


----------



## skinhead (Jan 23, 2007)

SO i'm the only that put it like signature? 

Nice gif dude!


----------



## HotRodded7321 (Jan 23, 2007)

put it on my myspace !


----------



## Emperoff (Jan 28, 2007)

What about removing the BlackJack neck and putting the Jeff Loomis sig neck? Maple board for variety's sake!
http://www.drumcityguitarland.com/inventory/images/2825.jpg

Ah, and since it still lacks one seven, my vote goes to the LTD Stef, since there isn't any ESP neck on that banner. 
http://www.victorlitz.com/images/espsc607b.jpg

BTW, that's the coolest banner EVER!


----------



## Mykie (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey you guys, been gone for a long time. Sorry... I'll look at all the things you would like me to add and take off from the banner and make a whole new one for all of you, so there will be two of them.


----------

